# Some, um, art



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

So, when I'm not buying myself to death with Phals or ignoring my university studies, I might pic up a pencil, or a digital brush and draw or try to paint for a bit.

I have a thing for comics, both western and Japanese style (manga) so there's a lot of that. Otherwise I try to learn how to use colours by painting in some fitting computer program. So far I haven't learned a lot but if I keep doing it it might improve one day.

I draw either fantasy, urban fantasy, "horror" (I can't really do it since I suck at drawing monsters - they all end up looking cute), and it's either in manga style or a realistic one.

Let me see if I have something I dare to show you...

(I copied the same post I made on OB 'cause I was too lazy to write something different - I think this is a sign of being a member of too many forums)

















But I feel I can't be bothered with the manga stuff at this forum though.


----------



## Marc (Mar 22, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> But I feel I can't be bothered with the manga stuff at this forum though.



Why not?


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 22, 2012)

You are a gifted artist!

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

Marc said:


> Why not?


Because I'm LAAAZYY! :evil:

Oh, alright then. I only have black and whites though. The first are characters from a manga I came up with that hasn't even made it to the script stadium and then there are some pages from my first try at making a manga. I still have so much to learn in regards to different tones, inking, and most importantly of all, to not stop while I'm half done!


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

I decided to split the post in two... My impressive manga!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2012)

Pretty cool stuff. Although i'm quite mature in age i still read and collect a couple of comix. BattleAngel Alita is my favorite now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 22, 2012)

What, no orchids? Very, nice work. I should have you design my next tattoo.


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Pretty cool stuff. Although i'm quite mature in age i still read and collect a couple of comix. BattleAngel Alita is my favorite now. Thanks for sharing.


Hehe, I'm in a quite mature age myself (physically at least) but I've always loved comics. From Rip Kirby - Tin Tin - Spirou - Dylan Dog - Turtles - Akira - One Piece - Batman. So yeah, I'm a bit of a geek. :rollhappy:



Bob in Albany said:


> What, no orchids? Very, nice work. I should have you design my next tattoo.


Nope. Have never drawn an orchid. Or any other flower now that I think about it. Oh, I lied! I have actually drawn some red roses in the background of a non-finished picture. They got pretty okay too, being a first try and all.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 22, 2012)

Very cool artwork! Is this a sample of a published on-going storyline?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2012)

I am impressed.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 22, 2012)

You are very talented. 

Plague reminds me of a character on yuyu hakusho. Did you happen to have that character as an inspiration?


----------



## Hera (Mar 22, 2012)

Much better than I could ever do. Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 23, 2012)

jjkOC said:


> Very cool artwork! Is this a sample of a published on-going storyline?


It's ongoing (at least in my head) but non-published.



eggshells said:


> You are very talented.
> 
> Plague reminds me of a character on yuyu hakusho. Did you happen to have that character as an inspiration?


Nope, never heard of that one actually. He does remind me a bit about L in Death Note so I would say that he is the one I used as inspiration.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool stuff and thanks for sharing the Manga artwork as well.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice! What western comics did you read or collect?

You need to do Orchid Hunter comic story! I bet it will be a hit on this forum!

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh dear... I think that's going to be quite a list (if you didn't mean western as in the Wild West of course, because then I've misunderstood).

Here are some of those I know I really loved and some I still love:

Asterix & Obelix
TinTin
Spirou
Gastón
Fin and Fiffi (Suske and Wuske in Belgian, and Spike and Suzy in English)
Lucky Luke 
Yakari
Buddy Longway
Some Jona Hex
Preacher (they canceled the magazine before it was finished though)
Witchblade
The Darkness
Garfield
Swedish Mad
Rip Kirby
The Phantom
Turtles
Dylan Dog
Lenore
Beetle Bailey
Hägar the Horrible
The Batman

I bet I've forgotten a lot of them... But here's a sample anyway. Unfortunately, I never got in touch with any of the Marvel or DC comic's superheroes until later. Of those Batman rules!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2012)

Great work!!!!! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## abax (May 17, 2012)

Really amazing work, Mutant. I'm not a comic fan, but I
love the artistic elements in your work.


----------



## bcostello (May 17, 2012)

you are very talented. nice work.


----------



## Roth (May 17, 2012)

Really good work...

Not far from Sweden is the birthplace of another famous artist, Tom of Finland. But I think his style is a bit different


----------



## rangiku (May 28, 2012)

Mutant, you never cease to amaze me. Love your drawings and your manga.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 28, 2012)

Excellent work!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> The Batman
> 
> I bet I've forgotten a lot of them... But here's a sample anyway. Unfortunately, I never got in touch with any of the Marvel or DC comic's superheroes until later. Of those Batman rules!



I am a great Jack Kirby fan and have a lot of old Silver and Golden Age stuff, Fantastic Four, X-Men... Have you read Frank Miller's Dark Knight/Batman stuff?


----------



## Shiva (May 29, 2012)

These are wonderful drawings. But TinTin should really be spelled Tintin. I remember the enjoyment of french comic strips particularly in Pilote Magazine, first home of Astérix and Obélix. There was one with cats dressed up as fighter pilots and flying their jets in combat. I wish I had kept those. What was I thinking throwing them away, or perhaps it was my mother who did it while I was in University. That was a long time ago.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm... I thought I had posted a reply already, but either I forgot to actually submit my reply, or ST decided it didn't want to submit it.

Anyway, what I wrote was that I've tried starting drawing/painting again, and as a good starter, I decided to go with a portrait of a horse's head (I've drawn horses since I was a kid, so I can practically draw one in my sleep).

This is only a sketch so far, but I'll start painting it today (on the computer, I can't paint IRL):






I also realized I hadn't posted the last finished painting I did before becoming too depressed to do anything art related. I decided I had to do some serious practice at drawing faces, found a black and white photo and tried to make as an accurate copy as I could (with the aid of a grid). Unfortunately, I tired before I finished it, which is why the temple in the shadowed part of the face, looks so "flat" and plastic/unfinished:







NYEric said:


> I am a great Jack Kirby fan and have a lot of old Silver and Golden Age stuff, Fantastic Four, X-Men... Have you read Frank Miller's Dark Knight/Batman stuff?


I have Miller's The Dark Knight Returns so the answer to your question would be yes.  I really like it and it's one of my favourites of the few Batman albums I've managed to get my hands on. When I have more money I'll see if I can find more of his Batman stories.



Shiva said:


> These are wonderful drawings. But TinTin should really be spelled Tintin. I remember the enjoyment of french comic strips particularly in Pilote Magazine, first home of Astérix and Obélix. There was one with cats dressed up as fighter pilots and flying their jets in combat. I wish I had kept those. What was I thinking throwing them away, or perhaps it was my mother who did it while I was in University. That was a long time ago.


Thanks for correcting me on the spelling of Tintin.  I've only read the Asterix & Obelix albums since my father collected them and I really wish I had a comic collection of my own... I really love comics in almost all forms and shapes, but I can't read it if it's to badly drawn.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2012)

You should get Miller's 300, Electra Assasin, and Ronin also. maybe I'll lend you mine.  I can't believe you like One Piece, there is so much anime I like I'm embarrassed. I am going to see if I can get some Squidbillies DVD's and I'll share w/ you.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm getting annoyed at either my incapability to actually hit the Submit Reply button or ST's refusal of letting me post! 

Anyway, this is how Mr Horsie looks now (I've screwed up on the mouth, have to fix it but I'll do that tomorrow):







NYEric said:


> You should get Miller's 300, Electra Assasin, and Ronin also. maybe I'll lend you mine.  I can't believe you like One Piece, there is so much anime I like I'm embarrassed. I am going to see if I can get some Squidbillies DVD's and I'll share w/ you.


And Sin City! Loved that movie even if I hadn't even heard of the comic when I saw it. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, also great! LOL! Check out the technology of the Manga Battle Angel Alita, it is impressive.


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazing talent.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in the middle of practicing my drawing skills and this means a lot of time is spent using references and trying to make almost perfect copies of them.

This is the one that I'm most proud of at the moment, a value practice of a hunting dog:





You can find the original here: Dog Stock 203

It's done in Photoshop CS3, using a Wacom tablet and it took me forever to finish.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 13, 2012)

Great job you did here, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2012)

Not bad, more Manga!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2012)

Very photographic.


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonderful! I'd love to see more of anything you create when you're in the
mood. Your Plague reminds me of the character in the Larson trilogy who
should have looked like that in the American version of the film.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 14, 2012)

Impressive work!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

